# WOO  HOO  time to get the little RED ballls out !!



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Its now official with this latest puking ---------------ITS TIME to get the little RED Balls out that go on top of an antenna  the SNOWBANKS are now  shoulder height  and i'm 6'2"  .

 Its an old North Country tadition when the banks get this high --ya can't see out of your driveway over the banks when backing out or driving out 

I just plowed another foot this am and it still coming down good -NO scjhool closing hell its JUST POWDER 

Damn got bad case of bronchitis hopefully out this weekend


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

Bite me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah i know !  If i could send it your way BELIEVE me i would  ( see below)


the hell of it is we're heading to our grandkids house saturday( off 495) and will be skiing or maybe skating WA WA  for couple days  then  somewhere in NH --------------when  we GOT   THE GOODS RIGHT here --go figure :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> the hell of it is we're heading to our grandkids house saturday( off 495) and will be skiing or maybe skating WA WA  for couple days  then  somewhere in NH --------------when  we GOT   THE GOODS RIGHT here --go figure :roll:



That's what you get for gloating... :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

Not gloating B --Just extremely happy to get some fresh --


 We're Now thinking seriously about  canceling the trip  after checking  weather forcast for that area for next week and WAWA is CLOSED today 

The report  looks like FREEZING rain there on and off till next wednesday  -- that simply ROTS . It be a horrible drive and crappy skiing


----------



## Zand (Feb 13, 2008)

The skiing won't be crappy... they do a great job at turning freezing rain into nice LSGR. Plus it's supposed to be in the 40s the next few days so it won't be a flash freeze. They're just closed today because who the hell wants to ski in this weather?

Still... obviously a lot better where you are.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> The report  looks like FREEZING rain there on and off till next wednesday  -- that simply ROTS . It be a horrible drive and crappy skiing



Nah, some showers on Friday and Monday. Tomorrow and the weekend look good. Like Zand said they recover quickly (groom everything twice a day) and have a good base, so If you don't mind groomers everything will be fine. I'll be up tomorrow night and can report how things held up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2008)

wa-loaf;235451 I'll be up tomorrow night and can report how things held up.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks   , i would be really Interested to hear what you find  tomorrow .WE both like WA  and know they groom twice a  day and blow MM pretty well too but was  concerned that after all this weather mess  it would be Frankensnow over crust at best
> 
> We stillt  may head there later in the week if weather /conditions improve.
> 
> But it looks like at least for the short run i'm staying here in the Dacks. We are lucky to have some our best conditions in years


----------

